# كل اللهجات: مقبض الباب / أُكرة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
في مصر نسمي مقبض الباب *الأكرة
*هل تستعملون هذه الكلمة في بلدكم؟ وهل تُعتبر فصيحة؟
لأنه يبدو أن هذا ليس معناها الأصلي​


----------



## Linolenic

لا نستخدم هذه الكلمة في الأردن.
نقول "إيد الباب"​


----------



## momai

ايد او مسكة الباب في اللهجة السورية.


----------



## barkoosh

مسكة الباب في لبنان
يبدو أن "أكرة" لها علاقة بكلمة "كرة" ربما بسبب شكل المقبض الكروي


----------



## ahmedcowon

أُكْرة" بضم الألف وتسكين الكاف"


----------



## Schem

في السعودية نسميها عروة


----------



## akhooha

Schem said:


> في السعودية نسميها عروة



هل استخدام كلمة عُرْوة خاص لهذا النوع من الأُكرة؟
وهل هي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة بالنسبة إلى الشئ الذي تحط فيه الزر في الهدوم؟


----------



## إسكندراني

رائع كلمة عروة هي التي كنت أريد التأكد منها
شكرا لكم
ولا زلنا لا ندري أصل كلمة الأكرة ، قد تكون عقرة؟

ويا أخوها نعم هي ذات الكلمة


----------



## akhooha

إسكندراني said:


> ...
> ولا زلنا لا ندري أصل كلمة الأكرة ، قد تكون عقرة؟...


أظن ان هنالك استحقاق فيما قاله الأخ بركوش ("يبدو أن "أكرة" لها علاقة بكلمة "كرة" ربما بسبب شكل المقبض الكروي") كما نجد ان كلمة [أُكرة] لها معنى [كرة] حسب قاموس "لاين" (في ص 108) وقاموس هانس ويهر (في ص 26)ـ
اما كلمة [عروة] فأعتقد ان أصلها من النوع القديم من مقبض الباب نسبةً إلى شكله الحلقي أو العروي

View attachment 12489​


----------



## Schem

akhooha said:


> هل استخدام كلمة عُرْوة خاص لهذا النوع من الأُكرة؟



تُستخدم للأبواب القديمة والجديدة على حد علمي



> وهل هي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة بالنسبة إلى الشئ الذي تحط فيه الزر في الهدوم؟



ما فهمت المقصود. يمكنك ربط صورة كمثال؟


----------



## akhooha

> وهل هي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة بالنسبة إلى الشئ الذي تحط فيه الزر في الهدوم؟





Schem said:


> ...
> ما فهمت المقصود. يمكنك ربط صورة كمثال؟


----------



## Xence

قد تكون الكلمة الفرنسية *بوانيي *هي الأكثر استعمالا في الجزائر ، لكن هذا لا يمنع وجود مصطلحات من أصل عربي أو بربري في بعض المناطق .. فمثلا في المنطقة التي أعيش قيها أنا (الشرق الجزائري) تستخدم أحيانا كلمة *البلنج *.. ولست أدري شخصيا أصلها، ربما تكون لها علاقة بالجذر العربي *بلج *​


----------



## إسكندراني

لا زلنا نبحث عن أصل كلمة أكرة
وردا على (أخوها) فالعروة تشير إلى فتحة الزر أيضا نعم


----------

